# Seiko 6106-5410...strange Beasts!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi All,

I bought this movement ages ago on e$ay...came with a load of other parts and never paid much attention to it until this week....but it seems it's in really good condition and I'd like to find a case for it...but it's a strange one









I have everything you see in these 4 pics plus the square crystal and rubber seal and stem/crown....but no top half of the case that the rear half snaps into with those visible 2 spring loaded prongs (and another set on the other side).

This one has a 6106C movement...25 jewel...and what's the story behind the DX range? Are these square 6106 rare?....we dont have any in the Pic Gallery.

Side View:










Front View:










Case Back View:










Movement View:










Jayhawk shows something similiar (6106-5009) here.

So can anyone help with the top part of the case?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll have a look in the morning Paul, I think I have some like this somewhere.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

1st one I've seen Paul, I like it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

> I'll have a look in the morning Paul, I have some like this somewhere


Thanks very much Roy. Much appreciated (I was hoping you'd read this thread







or do you manage to real all threads







)



> 1st one I've seen Paul, I like it.


 Me too; I think the ones shown on Jayhawk's site are very smart....might even wean me off the 6138/6139 chronos...I never push those buttons anyway









Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thanks very much Roy. Much appreciated (I was hoping you'd read this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Some I miss but I try to read most.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice dial, hope you get a case top, Paul.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Thanks very much Roy. Much appreciated (I was hoping you'd read this threadÂ or do you manage to real all threadsÂ )


A top case will be in todays post Paul,


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Goodness, that was quick Roy







....I thought it would be days before you found the right cardboard box to unpack etc.....









Suddenly occured to me...are all these "tops" the same and take the same crystal? Thought I'd better give you my crystal dimensions:

The bit that comes up through the "top" is 22.8 mm X 29.4 mm

Does that sound right? I'll know soon enough if you've already posted it.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roy and his box of treasures saves the day again


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Goodness, that was quick Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep Paul, I checked , this case is from a 6106-5419. It uses the same crystal as a 5410.







You lucky boy.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Paul, that is a great looking Seiko, love that dial. I hope you can get it on your wrist, with some help from the Roy. Post some pics, once its been done - pleeease.

I have a similar Seiko - well I don't actually have it with me, as I have passed it on to Chris Heal to put back together, as I (unwisely) attempted to take a look at the movement........any way here's a link

Banana Fingers attempt to see the movement of his expensive acquisition

Look forward to the pics Paul

All the best

Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That is georgeous Derek! Hope it comes back in A1 condition.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Derek,

Looked at your watch on SCF....fine looking watch...I think I prefer your dial









Some questions:


I can't quite make out the movement number from your pics, so which one is it?
Also no pic of movement, so I guess you never did get it out of the back case.
Is that the original bracelet?
You say it was "expensive" and it probably was being a Certified Chronometer but are these square Seiko a bit scarce? I've not seen many of them on e$ay etc.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Paul, for the 12 hours I had the watch







 I was well chuffed. I do like the square case design and prominent crystal. I think you will be well pleased when you get yours together.

If not give me a call.

The movement is 5625, used in the King Seiko's. Not sure if my model was before Seiko christened them KS. The model number is 5020 and on Jayhawks site the lowest number model of the 5625 series is 5040.....

KS 5040

You notice it says Chronometer and KS, where my 5020 just has chonometer.

Once I popped the the movt/case out and couldn't put it back







I lost my nerve about peeking at the movement. I have asked Chris Heal to photo the movement whilst he gives it a service.

I believe it is all original including the bracelet.

I really wanted a nice square case 70's looking funky watch - and this came up which was a big bonus. As I love Seiko and to own one with their finer movements was just to big a temptation. I haven't seen that many either and was actually prepared to pay more than i did.

All the best - (look forward to seeing your pics)

Derek


----------

